
Bullwark – a FIPS-ready microservice framework - schrodingersket
https://github.com/schrodingersket/bullwark
======
schrodingersket
FIPS-ready in the sense that a FIPS-compliant SSL lib can relatively easily be
dropped in. I'm bad at marketing things, so I won't try too hard - this
project uses CentOS to use an Ansible deployment to lay down a replicated
Consul deployment that runs the backend for a Traefik reverse proxy, all of
which runs behind behind an opportunisticallly-encrypted LibreSwan network to
get both a) TCP packet-level encryption and b) easy scalability. New services
can be registered either from a REST request, or a CVS-trackable YAML file.

I'm looking to move it to Docker images soon (the code is set up to be fully
Compose/K8/etc. ready), but haven't had the the time yet and if any Go gurus
have the time to spare to inform me how bad my code smells, I'd love it.

I hope this is useful to someone (:

Forgive the use of Vagrant - I've had to work in many bare-metal enterprises.
I'm looking at ansible-docker to modernize this project a bit more.

